

Aaron Feng (Philly Lambda)  is Congregating Us - apgwoz
http://congregating.us/aaron-feng.html

======
SonnyTo
Aaron does a great job at organizing the tech community in Philly. He's very
passionate and knowledgeable which makes him a great community leader

------
Rickasaurus
I've been planning with Aaron to come down and do a F# tutorial. He's an
awesome guy.

------
jptoto
I'm all for an F# talk!

